# ML in the $350 range..?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can $350 buy a decent ML with the 209 primer, and break open option....? MFG....Model....?


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Cva 
Very accurate to boot


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

x2 on cva. Have shot them since they first started making in lines. Never an issue and always very accurate


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> Can $350 buy a decent ML with the 209 primer, and break open option....? MFG....Model....?


dunhams sports has them right now for 299, CVA Optima stainless with black synthetic thumbhole stock and a break open and comes with a case also, I own one myself and love it, you can catch them sometimes for 279


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can get the cva accura v2 in black ss for 399.00 at cabelas. and that's not on sale. the v2 is an awesome rifle and has the easy removable breach plug. I have one and I just love the way it cleans up after shooting it. it has a 27" ss fluted burgara barrel for accuracy. the breach plug can be removed by hand even after several shots
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> you can get the cva accura v2 in black ss for 399.00 at cabelas. and that's not on sale. the v2 is an awesome rifle and has the easy removable breach plug. I have one and I just love the way it cleans up after shooting it. it has a 27" ss fluted burgara barrel for accuracy. the breach plug can be removed by hand even after several shots
> sherman


...and if you get the CVA Accura v2 may as well go ahead and get the dedicated Blackhorn 209 breech plug and shoot BH209 out of it. You won't be sorry you did.
Have modified all my inlines to shoot BH209. Will never go back to shooting any other BP substitute.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a CVA Optima and I will use it over any gun even a rifle and gave around 250 for it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I have a CVA Optima and I will use it over any gun even a rifle and gave around 250 for it.


Same here catfish...
...well, over everything except my TC Encore. 
Both shoot far better then I. 
The Optima prefers 90grns(max) of 209BH with 250gr. Hornady SST's and will practically cloverleaf at 100yds all day long from the bench. Go much north of 95grns of BH and things start to open up a bit for some reason.

Not the case in the Encore. It loves the more heavy charges of BH with the same projectile. Matters of fact, it prefers right at 110grn. 

Both are 200+ yd rifles.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I like my CVA Optima.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

T/C is the only way to go.... save more money


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use 150 gr of 777 powder with the old cva slick load bullets and get great results with my accura v2. the best 2 features of the v2 is the bergara barrel and the easy removable breach plug. a little more money unless you catch a sale but well worth the extra money.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I use 150 gr of 777 powder with the old cva slick load bullets and get great results with my accura v2. the best 2 features of the v2 is the bergara barrel and the easy removable breach plug. a little more money unless you catch a sale but well worth the extra money.
> sherman


Sherman, 
You must be using 3 777 50grn pellets for your 150grn max load correct?

I know you know this sherman. But for safety sake for those that may not,

ALL BLACK POWDER SUBSTITUTES ARE NOT CREATED EQUAL!

Some, such as 777 and Blackhorn 209 are 'hotter' then others such as Pyrodex, Cleanshot etc.

777 loose powder IS NOT the same as the 777 pellets in the way they are measured. 777 being about 15% 'hotter' then other BP substitutes. When using 777 'loose' powder, you have to reduce your measured powder charge by 15%. 
In other words, if you are using 777 loose powder and want a magnum 150grn load equivalent, subtract 15% from 150. That's 127.5 grns. of 777 for the 150grn load. 
This same 15% reduction of loose 777 is applied to all desired loads when measuring. 
Loading 150 grns of loose 777 in actuality would be a 172.5 load. Which is well over what most inlines are rated for.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah I'm using the 777 pellets in my gun. but thanks for sharing all the info on loose powder.
sherman


----------

